# Resolved: URGENT! Gloucester County, NJ Animal Shelter



## pla725 (Jan 16, 2008)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10033597

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10033758

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10033788

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10034852


----------



## waltntina (Jan 17, 2008)

I was able to place Sugar in www.kindheartrescue.com a great no kill shelter. Thanks Jody!! The other 3 are very social and all are under six months The 2 Angora mixes are beautiful( Angoras need a daily brush or a short haircut) with a few mats. The Rex mix is sweet and soft and loving as could be. Why you would dump such young, great animals is beyond me. All of the bunnies wanted to be petted and rubbed,and none shyed away from me. A rarity in shelter bunnies.I will comp $100 of the neuter or spay of these bunnies at Cream Ridge Veton rt 537.Gloucester is a nice shelter.Thank you Kim and Linda! They do the best they can but are always pressed to the limit. The bunnies are going to be put down by next Wednesday(1/23) My email is [email protected]


----------



## Pipp (Jan 19, 2008)

*waltntina wrote: *


> The bunnies are going to be put down by next Wednesday(1/23)




:shock:


----------



## pla725 (Jan 19, 2008)

It is a possibility that a rescue might take the two rabbits listed as Angoras. I think one looks like a Jersey Woolie, the other may be a Lionhead or a mix. Not sure. Stay tuned.


----------



## waltntina (Jan 19, 2008)

I will donate 100/bunny for neuter or spay at Cream Ridge Vet on 537 in Cream Ridge Nj. You can get me at [email protected].


----------



## pla725 (Jan 19, 2008)

As soon as find outif the rescue will take them I will let them know of your generous offer.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 20, 2008)

Hope they'll have space !!!

The world needs more responsible animal-friendly helpers. Sending Vibes these guys will get a chance, :bunnyheart

:group:


----------



## JimD (Jan 21, 2008)

Any updates on this?

I also wanted to know which date is right....the title says 1/21....and waltntina posted it as 1/23.

How big are they?
Are any bonded?
Are any spayed/neutered?

There must be some way we can get them out of there.

:expressionless


----------



## pla725 (Jan 21, 2008)

I was told 1/21 but I would go with Walt said since he went to the shelter. All the rabbits are around 5-6 months old and are medium size.

I contacted Little Miracles and Kris said she would see if they could take them. All the other rescues including the one I volunteer for are full.


----------



## waltntina (Jan 21, 2008)

The buns are ok till Wednesday. I posted 1/21 because the shelter takes a day to review private applications. I hope the shelter can take them. The rescue I work with just took in 30 assorted bunnies from a hoarder on Friday. My offer of $100/bunny for spay or neuter at Cream Ridge still stands. They will not last past Wenesday. 

Walt, Tina, Squirty, Lili, Cinder, n, Cheeks


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh god I will be praying. I have a full house. God I wish I could do more.


----------



## JimD (Jan 21, 2008)

What kind of costs would be involved to get them out?

Would they have to be adopted or could they be placed in a temporary foster home?
Possiblyone of the rescues could take possession if they knew that there would be a place for them to go?

I've put out a few PMs to members in the area and I'm waiting to here back from them.

I'm in northern NJ...about 2 & 1/2 hours away.

I might be able to do a very temporary foster if it comes down to being the last chance for them.
I don't know if I could get down there by Wednesday, though.


~Jim


----------



## waltntina (Jan 21, 2008)

There are no fee's I believe. I am sponsoring $100/bun for spay and or neuter. A foster would be the next best thing, but I do not have the ability nor do the rescues I use. They will holdthem for several days if, and a big if, they have filled out adoption or shelter papers faxed to them. I have extended the deadline for the buns twice, while I got one adopted. I hoped a client went in this weekend to get Sugar, but I have not recieved email confirmation. Wednesday is going to be my final morning to work on the getting them out, they are on the Euthanasia list for the afternoon. I am talking to Kim(shelter director, and great lady) today, but with no hope of adoption and the length of time the buns have been in, she has no choice.


----------



## JimD (Jan 21, 2008)

*waltntina wrote: *


> I have extended the deadline for the buns twice, while I got one adopted. I hoped a client went in this weekend to get Sugar, but I have not recieved email confirmation.




I don't see her on their listing anymore ***crosses fingers***


----------



## Pipp (Jan 21, 2008)

They have Fluffy listed as large? Ginger is medium... and no sexes... makes it very difficult if someone's looking fora bun. 



sas :?


----------



## JimD (Jan 21, 2008)

I looked for an adoption application on their website (just in case),but couldn't find one.

According to their hours, their open on Saturday, but not for adoptions.
If "someone" were to get everything cleared, would they hold them and release them on Saturday?

Also they say:..."_If the animal chosen is not already altered, we will deliver it for surgery, the owner can pick up their new pet from the veterinarian."

_Does this mean that the buns would*HAVE* to go to the vet?

Money and transportation are a bit of a problem at the moment.....followed bya timely re-homing.
I've got some space and most of the stuff I'd need, but I'm afraid the workload of 3 more in addition to my 8 would be too much after a short time.


~Jim


----------



## waltntina (Jan 21, 2008)

I do no think they need vet visit as a condition of release. I have picked up 4 from this shelter. These buns are young, and I believe all female, but if there is a male among them, they are at breeding age. You would have to keep them apart, or take my offer of spay/neuter or be rapidly overrun. I think the rex was adopted, and the two left are the Angora/Woolie/Lionheads? . I am hoping for a rescue or forever home ideally. Easter is early, and if you can only hold them for a month or so, it puts them in the rush of Easter mistakes. Of course, they wil live! So ideal may be far from reality at this point! They are easy going about bun adoptions as far as timing. Better to adjust a time frame,than lose an animal. As I said, they are great at this shelter.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 21, 2008)

I thought KindHeart took Sugar?

I know Jody has her hands full, but I think she'd be able to do the paperwork to get them out of there as long as we can raise the funds for thefeesand find some fosters,correct?

This ties in with the other NJ rescue, the bunnies in the shed (RESCUE: Cream Ridge, NJ 08514 BUNNYS!!!) although these ones for SURE will die if not taken out of the shelter, at least the other ones can be dealt with in the shed for a few more days?

We need to start PMing all our members inNJ, PA, etc, we can raise some funds, try and get some supplies donated, andput the call out for fosters and transporters. 

Volunteers to help with this would be awesome. 



sas :anyone:


----------



## JimD (Jan 21, 2008)

>


These 3 are still listed as of today....Peter, Fluffy, and Ginger


----------



## waltntina (Jan 21, 2008)

OOps Kindheart took Sugar. Sugar and Ginger were very similar, except Sugar was a bit smaller. I think the papers were mixed. Same age, source, and only a 1lb difference. Sorry for the confusion.Jody just picked up 12 babies, 4 juvenile parents, from one source and is involved with a hoarder. This person has 30 buns in an outside shed, fighting, breeding, ect. I am sponsoring some of that, but she is full up with buns. I leave town for a 7 week trip with my 4, and can not take any more till the Easter rush.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 21, 2008)

I am in Pa but cant keep a bun here as I have a full house. But make a list of everything else that you are looking for , money, what supplies, transportation or what and if i can help in another way i will try.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 21, 2008)

Please, please, dear "angel guardian", give these euth-buns a chance!! 

If there was a way to encourage members to donate $10, that could go a long ways to helping those most in need (especially for spay/neuter funds, et al.)

Raising funds for fees? 
I'm in on a donation from Wisconsin. 
Please keep me in mind if there's something I can do for RO members who step up to help out.

Scrambling for innocent lives and to save a *few* "life" time,

Julie/SRR


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 21, 2008)

Can I volunteer from WI? Day to work on PM'ing would be Tuesday, sas. Though so far away, I don't know of members in the area and i lurk primarily on Rescue Thread vs. reading all the other RO sections. Jingle my inbox if I can collaborate with another volunteer for doing the Save A Life Rescue Outreach as time narrows down. 

hope, hope, and more hope!!


----------



## JimD (Jan 21, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> We need to start PMing all our members inNJ, PA, etc, we can raise some funds, try and get some supplies donated, andput the call out for fosters and transporters.
> 
> Volunteers to help with this would be awesome.
> 
> ...



I pm'd Celestial Wind, bunnylady, and pumpkinandwhiskersmom.

Doing what I can.....and cleaning up the "safe house annex" just in case.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jan 21, 2008)

I is on top of it tooo!!!

Posted bulletins on my major networking websites and posted an ad on criagslist!!

:bunnydanceanielle:bunnydance:


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a question. That fuzzy one look slike a woolie like someone mentioned.. , Is their fur kinda different from regular bunny fur? When i had the lion heads here I wasn't all that bad with them. 
My aunt is not coming here, we are getting her into a different facility (TG!) So I have a room that I could use to foster. I already told Jody I would take up to 2 rex, but I'd consider taking that fluffy one if at least just to foster. 
How do I do this? I'm still confused if there is an adoption fee or not, if there is some rescue pulling them or not, and I just saw an add for them on Craigslist as well.

I will be home until 1 pm tomorrow and then after 6:30
and all day Wednesday. If it will save him I will take him/her.


----------



## JimD (Jan 21, 2008)

Peter or Fluffy?

Peter (on left) looks like a woolie mix.
Fluffy (middle) looks like and angora mix.

Both have longer fur and need a bit more grooming than a shorter haired bunny.


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 21, 2008)

The middle one "Fluffy" but I guess i'm not really concerned with what he is as much as I am how to get him out or here? Is anyone working with the shelter? Do I need to go to the shelter? Are there adoption fees? I'm hoping I can go get him tomorrow before wednesday and before 12 pm. 
From the CL ad it looks like someone is going to take them out of there regardless but I have no clue who or whats going on.


----------



## Haley (Jan 21, 2008)

I know Charlotte was going to take two of the shed bunnies in NJ. 

Jim, are you in touch with her? Maybe she could be persuaded to grab two of these instead since its more urgent? We could raise money for the neuters Im sure.


----------



## Celestial Wind (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi guys long time no see, I can take the bunns on till we can find them permanent homes I have room in my rabbitry for them. I don't know what has to be done to save these guys so if someone could point me in the right direction i would be more then happy to tke them in till they find a home.


----------



## JimD (Jan 21, 2008)

*Celestial Wind wrote: *


> Hi guys long time no see, I can take the bunns on till we can find them permanent homes I have room in my rabbitry for them. I don't know what has to be done to save these guys so if someone could point me in the right direction i would be more then happy to tke them in till they find a home.



WOOHOO !!!

I think the initial move is to contact waltntina


----------



## pla725 (Jan 21, 2008)

You should check with Little Miracles to see if you can foster through them or perhaps through Kind Heart. I was seriously considering taking one of the rabbits myself but I pulled Abner a lop from PAWS yesterday. My house is full. It is more than full.


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 21, 2008)

Well since no one could answer me except telling me they need to be brushed more often... I called the shelter but of course got a recording. 
Now I see someone else will take them and got answered so I guess I'll just step back...


----------



## Pipp (Jan 21, 2008)

*ImSoRexyItHurts wrote: *


> Well since no one could answer me except telling me they need to be brushed more often... I called the shelter but of course got a recording.
> Now I see someone else will take them and got answered so I guess I'll just step back...



Rexy (and Celestial Wind), if you read the other NJ thread, we're actually looking at 30 or more bunnies here, believe me, plenty to go around. 

Right now there really isn't a rescue in charge for the Gloucester bunnies, we're trying to work that out first so we can channel our efforts though one source. But that's up to the rescues. Everybody is really busy with all these bunnies, so please be patient and stand by! 

CW may be better suited to help with the shed bunnies, let's wait and see. 

Thanks so much for offering! :big kiss:



sas


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 21, 2008)

I am already taking in 2 Shed bunnies for Jody come Saturday. I was offering to take at least one of these buns before they were killed. I just don't understand if anyone is getting them out of there indefinetely or if anyone knows who wrote the craigslist ad. Whoever wrote it stated they were taking them out regardless so perhaps we shouldn't be as worried.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 21, 2008)

I could help with transport if needed.


----------



## JimD (Jan 21, 2008)

*ImSoRexyItHurts wrote: *


> Well since no one could answer me except telling me they need to be brushed more often... I called the shelter but of course got a recording.
> Now I see someone else will take them and got answered so I guess I'll just step back...



I tried to answer, but kept losing my posts.....Sorry I couldn't get back to you sooner.

My daughter ran the CL ad...as well as a dozen other.

We have intentions of taking the buns if no other offers are made.

No need to step back though......lots of buns to go around.
If you want Fluffy, we'll do everything we can to see that you get her!

Fluffy probably needs more grooming than a shorter haired bun.....a few times a week at least.


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd be more then happy to take in Fluffy. I had to brush and cut out matts on the lion heads that got dumped so I'm very aware of the long hair thing. Was just curious if the fur was of the same consistency as lion heads or more like regular fur only longer. I will PM you.


----------



## Celestial Wind (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi I PM'ed waltntinaand guesss I will just wait to here what he has to say I should do.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 21, 2008)

Per Kris from Little Miracle on her board House Rabbit Discussion:

If someones willing to foster, ill list them thru the rescue and we can
emergency house them if someone can transport?? Anyone wanna bail out
three buns and take them to Voorhees??


----------



## pla725 (Jan 21, 2008)

I PM'd Pipp with Kris's contact info. Kris gave me permission to do so.


----------



## JimD (Jan 21, 2008)

We now have options available to cover all of these buns.

Now it's just a question of timing and transport.

We really need to make this work!!

arty0002:


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 21, 2008)

I got the # to person at the shelter and will be picking Fluffy up as soon as I make a date with her and give her the app tomorrow. Hopefully everything goes through.


----------



## JimD (Jan 21, 2008)

*ImSoRexyItHurts wrote: *


> I got the # to person at the shelter and will be picking Fluffy up as soon as I make a date with her and give her the app tomorrow. Hopefully everything goes through.



:hugsquish:!!!! You dah bestest!!!


I love it when things come together!!



And don't forget about the offer of $100 by waltntina for spay/neuter.


----------



## waltntina (Jan 21, 2008)

It looks like Fluffy is getting a place with , gotta love the name, Imsorexyithurts. Also Celestial Wind has offered the other 2a place to stay until adoption. She is a foster and would need a rescue to list the buns for her, but she has space. I would like to keep our options open, as until an animal walks out the door of a shelter, many things can happen. At least we know that they will see their first Easter! Any more info or offers, or if you want to help out Jody C at http://www.kindheartrescue.com with her hoarder, and 12 babies.I will update you in the AM. after I talk to the shelter. Kim(shelter director/manager)has given me several extensions, and this has allowed the bunnies to make it so far. Thanks Kim. I do not like to string her along with false adoption promises to keep bunnies alive. She knows my word that I can help is my bond. She also knows I will be honest if I can not do any thing. With the bunnies at Kind Heart, I knew the options were nil. Until I joined this list! I want to thank this list and its members. I belong to several news groups, and this is a group that finds solutions. I also like the ability to post emergency adoptionsat any time of the month. What an active caring group!:biggrin2:

Walt n Tina Squirty, Lili, Cinder n Cheeks...


----------



## JimD (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm feeling all warm and fuzzy!





....and my face hurts from smiling!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Celestial Wind (Jan 22, 2008)

OK If need be it I m going to be fostering the two. But if someone else wants to foster and needs me to transport them from Clayton (Animal Shelter) to Voorhees or where ever I am willing to do it..... Lets just keep it in the NJ area for me 





waltntinawill be calling me via Cell phone sometime today (Tuesday) to let me know what is going on.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 22, 2008)

I Pm'd you with Little Miracles contact info.


----------



## JimD (Jan 22, 2008)

*Celestial Wind wrote: *


> OK If need be it I m going to be fostering the two. But if someone else wants to foster and needs me to transport them from Clayton (Animal Shelter) to Voorhees or where ever I am willing to do it..... Lets just keep it in the NJ area for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:hugsquish:! You dah bestest, too!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 22, 2008)

Everyone here was the best! ALL!


----------



## JimD (Jan 22, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Everyone here was the best! ALL!


:yeahthat:


----------



## pla725 (Jan 22, 2008)

Team work all the way.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 22, 2008)

Walt emailed me this message:

Dear Kris,
Here is the info on the shelter contact. She will hold the buns till we can pick them up. I would say Saturday. If worse comes to worse, I'll pick up and deliver.
Linda Pereira.856-881-2828 
Pereira, Linda
E-mail Address( [email protected]


----------



## pla725 (Jan 22, 2008)

There seems to be some confusion. I saw this posted on Kris's House Rabbit Discussion yahoo group.



Linda,
The shelter emailed me back and said that the rabbits had already been taken by another rescue. Are they just not knowing what's going on? Am I still taking the two bunnies into my NJ rescue until they can be moved to foster?

Kris


----------



## JimD (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe they're thinking Celestial Wind is the rescue....rather than the foster.

I thought they were being released to a rescue, and Celestial Wind would be picking them up and fostering them for the rescue?!?!

:?


----------



## waltntina (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion. Fluffy is going to Imsorexyithurts(Meg). Celestial was going to fosterthe other 2,but Kris(Little Miracles) has prospects and is a better solution. I am going to get them Saturday and deliver to Kris in Vorhees. If any one wants to do this duty for me, let me know. Also Meg and Kris, remember I will donate $100/bun for spay or neuter at the vet of your choice. Contact me, you have my private stuff,and Kris I will be in touch to iron out the details,Thank you group!

Walt n Tina, Squirty, Lili, Cinder and Cheeks...


----------



## pla725 (Jan 22, 2008)

I asked Kris to come and join the group. I thought it might help lessen the confusion. Looks like Walt has already sorted it. Minor miscommunication. It happens. At least the rabbits will be pulled and go into foster care. Another victory for the bunnies.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 22, 2008)

Keep in mind that the offers are for time-limited fostering, so these bunnies still need to find a home. 

It may be that they get shuffled around a bit, utilizing all the offers so no one person or entity ends up with them longer than their commitment while we continue to push for adopters. 

Can somebody make sure the appropriate photos and info is saved so we canpost it without relying on the soon-to-be-toast Petfinder link? 

I would be good to know how accessible the people making the offers are, just to make sure we know where they are and where they can be! 

ADD: Also, remember we have a Frappr map for rescues, it would be great if the people in this thread were to allsign up! 

http://www.frappr.com/rabbitsonline

Good job all! 



sas


----------



## LittleMiraclesRR (Jan 23, 2008)

Okay, folks. I'm here.

In case anyone's not on the House Rabbit Discussion list (which I run) - I offered to house the buns at Little Miracles in Jersey. We only have 8 bunnies there, plus our two perminant fosters, so w/ a life/death situation like this, we'd be happy to help out. We can also have them fixed through our vet prior to adoption or someone who wants to take them to foster, b/c I know a lot of fosters don't have the "hook up" for discounted vet prices that we do.

Let me know! 

<3 Kris

www.myspace.com/littlemiraclesrr


----------



## pla725 (Jan 23, 2008)

Kris I think I will let Walt take it from here. Things got a bit confused.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Kriss! It's Alicia. :biggrin2:


----------



## pla725 (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone have any updates? I took a step back because things were getting too confusing for me and other people.


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 24, 2008)

I am picking up 2 of the shed buns on Saturday, at noon. There are 54 other rabbits here that are either up for adoption or in retirement because of age. Plus, I have my own 4 house buns. So, I can only take the two. Charlotte


----------



## Pipp (Jan 24, 2008)

Aw, Charlotte, that's awesome.  

I've been corresponding with Jody, it seems to be under control,she's declined our assisstance. 



sas


----------



## JimD (Jan 24, 2008)

Charlotte !!!:bunnydance:

Where ya been?
How ya doin'?

I'm so happy you found room for a couple of those buns.
I can do temp stuff, but I'm full up on my forevers!

Hey!...If you need a place to stop on your way home, I'm just off of 80 at the GSParkway exit at Saddlebrook.

Who Knows?......Maybe I can talk MrsD into letting a couple of those shed buns hang out here for a while. You got an extra carrier or two? They'd have to be in a fairly good health condition that wouldn't need a lot of medical attention.
PM me if you get a chance and let me know what's up.

So good to see you 'round!!:hugsquish:

~Jim


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 26, 2008)

Me and my friend will be making a road trip tomorrow and I will be picking up "Fluffy" and then headed to Cream Ridge afterwards for 2 shed buns to foster. Its going to be a LONGGG Drive and day lol. 
I already renamed "Fluffy"but I won't say until she is here and I have new pics =)


----------



## JimD (Jan 26, 2008)

*ImSoRexyItHurts wrote: *


> Me and my friend will be making a road trip tomorrow and I will be picking up "Fluffy" and then headed to Cream Ridge afterwards for 2 shed buns to foster. Its going to be a LONGGG Drive and day lol.
> I already renamed "Fluffy"but I won't say until she is here and I have new pics =)


:woohoo


----------



## Celestial Wind (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Guys....Peter & Ginger are now at my house setteling in nicely. They will stay with me until they find there forever home.



I promise some picas of them soon.


----------



## Haley (Jan 26, 2008)

Yay thats awesome news! Thank you everyone for helping to save these bunnies.

I :heartsthe RO Rescue Me Forum and all our wonderful members who always seem to step up to help. :hug:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 26, 2008)

You guys are awesome! :great:


----------



## waltntina (Jan 26, 2008)

Great thanks to Celestial(Ragen), and Winter Fauna(Meg) for takingPeter, Ginger, and Fluffy. Thanks to Little Miracles for your offer. I want to thank this list for all the help. Yeah Celestial Wind, Winter Fauna, keep me posted!!!

Walt n Tina Squirty, Lili, Cinder, and Cheeks:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## JimD (Jan 26, 2008)

*waltntina wrote: *


> Great thanks to Celestial(Ragen), and Winter Fauna(Meg) for takingPeter, Ginger, and Fluffy. Thanks to Little Miracles for your offer. I want to thank this list for all the help. Yeah Celestial Wind, Winter Fauna, keep me posted!!!
> 
> Walt n Tina Squirty, Lili, Cinder, and Cheeks:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


I'm totally confused, but I'm glad things worked out.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad they are safe.


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 26, 2008)

Lol (Winter Fauna & Meg = Me . Fluffy (although no longer named such) is home with me after a very very long drive back  
She turned out to be a girl after all. I had Jody sex her ( was just another mat that we thought was.... other things lol) We thought she was a he in the shelter room but was kinda hard to tell with all the fur and matts. She is LARGE and beautiful!

It was great meeting you Walt! You're an angel and people life saver as well as furbutt life saver! Saved my butt with the directions! Jody thanks you for the food!

Celestial, sorry I really didn't get to meet you, had no clue it was you or who you were, but at least I held the door for you! lol (or at least I'm assuming that was you after reading this)

I'll take an upload somepics of "fluffy" and post along with her new name tomorrow =D


----------



## JimD (Jan 27, 2008)

:woohoo


----------



## pla725 (Jan 27, 2008)

Three more saved. This is resolved.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 27, 2008)

Good! I love to change this one!


----------



## waltntina (Jan 27, 2008)

One quick note, on a previous post, I thought the rabbit situation that kind heart was helping out with was a hoarder. Actually it was a wildlife rehab, who people just kept dumping rabbits on the property. They reached out for help, and they are getting some. Just wanted to clear that up. Fluffy isdoing well, and I thinkCelestial might have a home for one she picked up. Not sure about that. Thank you...

Walt n Tina


----------

